# text for links



## elroy

Why can't I post text for my links anymore?  Is that due to a change in the software, a glitch, or a peculiarity of my computer?


----------



## Benjy

mmm give an example of whats going wrong?

testy:
bad link don't click


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Elroy,

1. software: has not changed
2. Glitch: I posted a texted link this morning, so if there's a bug, it's an elusive, sporadic critter
3. Your computer; probably protesting at the number of 5 syllable words it has had to write in preparation for you test.

Sometimes when things like this happen, I switch to another browser.

cheers,
Cuchu

NASA photo of DDT and Olivier "Managing" Benjy?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Benjy said:
			
		

> testy:
> bad link don't click


I wonder how many people clicked it simply because it said, "Don't click"....
I did!


----------



## elroy

Benjy said:
			
		

> mmm give an example of whats going wrong?
> 
> testy:
> bad link don't click


 
Ok, this is what I mean:

When I got to post a link, I am no longer asked what text I want to post for the link.  I can only post the link itself.  For example:

www.colgate.edu

I can't give it a name like you guys do and did.


----------



## elroy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Elroy,
> 
> 1. software: has not changed
> 2. Glitch: I posted a texted link this morning, so if there's a bug, it's an elusive, sporadic critter
> 3. Your computer; probably protesting at the number of 5 syllable words it has had to write in preparation for you test.
> 
> Sometimes when things like this happen, I switch to another browser.
> 
> cheers,
> Cuchu
> 
> NASA photo of DDT and Olivier "Managing" Benjy?


 
How do I switch to another browser?  I'm sorry, I'm not even entirely sure I know what that is.  

What do you mean by my computer "writing" words in preparation for my test?  I'm trying to write them down in my brain!


----------



## duder

Internet Explorer is a browser, so is Mozilla. Those are the two main ones (for non-Macintosh users).

An easy way around your problem, Elroy, would be just to type in the code for your links instead of using the button. That's what I always do; it is done like this:

<url=http://www.bestestlinkever.com>Text for my link, whee!</url>

(just change the *<>* symbols to these instead: *[ ]*, I did that so that the code would show up and not the actual link.)


----------



## panjandrum

OK then - here comes the idiot question.
Hey, you mean there's a slick way to post links with hot text that's easier than the way duder has just explained?  That's the way I've been doing it 
Tell me, tell me - unless of course it doesn't work any more.


----------



## Jana337

panjandrum said:
			
		

> OK then - here comes the idiot question.
> Hey, you mean there's a slick way to post links with hot text that's easier than the way duder has just explained? That's the way I've been doing it
> Tell me, tell me - unless of course it doesn't work any more.



Mark the word that you want to convert to a link, click on the bluish icon just under the smileys and copy the URL. 

Jana


----------



## panjandrum

Jana:
THANK YOU!!!
I didn't know I could do that.
Happy days.
Panj


----------



## cuchuflete

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mark the word that you want to convert to a link, click on the bluish icon just under the smileys and copy the URL.
> 
> Jana


This is a perfect example of a browser being taken for granted.  Perhaps with IE or some other, the bluish icon is under the smileys.  With the browser I have open, it's well to the right of the smilies!  It's just under the forward and back arrows in Firefox.  It's somewhere else in Safari.  And it's not bluish, but yellow and gray.

Each browser displays things a little differently, and behaves according to its own logic.  That is why I suggested that Elroy try a different one to see if it suited his needs better.


----------



## Cath.S.

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Jana:
> THANK YOU!!!
> I didn't know I could do that.
> Happy days.
> Panj


I didn't know either


----------



## LV4-26

Isn't a "texted link" the same as an hyperlink ?


----------



## elroy

Oh I see!  I just tried Jana's way and it worked.  See, before, I used to click the icon, which to me is a globe with what looks like binoculars or something underneath it, at which point I was prompted both for the text I wanted to display and for the URL.  Now it only asks for the URL.  I guess it assumes if I want a different text I'll have typed and highlighted the relevant word(s).  This may have to do with me changing the ... I forget what it's called, but it's basically the "look" of my ... er, WR typing window/facilities (I'm horrible with computer terms!)  That is, for example, text gets formatted automatically now, whereas before I only saw brackets and corresponding abbreviations, and didn't see what the text looked like until I clicked "preview message" or "submit thread."

Anyway, it's all clear now.  Thanks, Jana.


----------



## garryknight

elroy said:
			
		

> the icon, which to me is a globe with what looks like binoculars or something underneath it


Just for your information, it's a chain link. It represents a "link" to the Internet. The icon to the right (in my Firefox browser, at least) is the same chain link with a red cross through it, signifying "break link" or "unlink the text from the Internet URL".


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Oh I see! I just tried Jana's way and it worked. See, before, I used to click the icon, which to me is a globe with what looks like binoculars or something underneath it, at which point I was prompted both for the text I wanted to display and for the URL. Now it only asks for the URL. I guess it assumes if I want a different text I'll have typed and highlighted the relevant word(s). This may have to do with me changing the ... I forget what it's called, but it's basically the "look" of my ... er, WR typing window/facilities (I'm horrible with computer terms!) That is, for example, text gets formatted automatically now, whereas before I only saw brackets and corresponding abbreviations, and didn't see what the text looked like until I clicked "preview message" or "submit thread."
> 
> Anyway, it's all clear now. Thanks, Jana.


 
Just for your information: This is a browser

Same happened to my so-called browser  when I changed "Standard Editor" in User Control Panel>Settings and Options>Edit Options>Miscellaneous Options to "Enhanced Interface". I think it's easier now than sooner.


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> This is a perfect example of a browser being taken for granted.


No, it isn't. Guess why. 

Janae


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> This may have to do with me changing the ... I forget what it's called, but it's basically the "look" of my ... er, WR typing window/facilities (I'm horrible with computer terms!)


Interface, right? 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Interface, right?
> 
> Jana


 
If you say so.  

No, seriously, that sounds right.  I guess I had underestimated how far-reaching the ramifications of the change were!


----------



## GenJen54

Yippee!  Yippee!  Yippee!  I'm so glad I found this post.  I tried it and alas, it worked! 

Now, if only I could figure out those pesky accents in the French and Spanish foros!


----------

